# Basset Hound LGD...



## fastrnrik (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, not really, but he does kinda help out with the goat by making the poop disappear LOL. Not much of a useful dog, but he's a great pet.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 16, 2012)

love it!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh I love him!!!!


----------

